# Adopting 2 Kittens Soon



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello all. Im interested in adopting two kittens. Earlier this week, I went to the Animal Care and Control in NYC where I reside. They are very busy, but I inquired on the donation fee for adopting two kittens and if they had the two kittens I was interested in. She said they had them, but they are not ready for adoption yet. She said I can come back in two or three weeks and they would be ready. She also mentioned that Kitten season is coming up so they are going to have a lot of kittens. 

I plan to go back there next Saturday to see if they are ready. I know its a little bit sooner, but I am soooo eagered to get them. 

This weekend I am working on cat proofing my apt, buying kitty food, and other things I may need, so I would not have to worry a bout wires and other things when they get in their new home. 

Should I stop by Animal Care and Control to find out what type of food they use to feed their Kittens? They don't have a phone number. 

Thanks


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*welcome midnightsparkle*

i would definitely recommend you find out what kind of food and how much and when they feed the kittens before you pick them up. you can't be too prepared! we made the mistake of assuming what we saw in angel's file at the shelter was the food she was used to so we fed her that when we brought her home. she had diarrhea immediately so we called the shelter back to confirm we were giving her the right food and amount and it was a different brand entirely they'd been giving her right before we adopted her. well, thank goodness we called! as soon as we switched to the food she was used to, the diarrhea stopped. best to doublecheck before you end up giving the kittens diarrhea.

glad you're adopting from the shelter. it's so sad there are so many cats and then a rush of kittens that come in each year still. there will still be so many left behind that won't get adopted and you always hear that the older they get, the harder it is to adopt them out. it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

How exciting! I know the feeling when I adopted my two. 

Remember that they might be scared when you first bring them home. Mine both hid when I let them out of their carriers, but later in the day were eagerly exploring. Of course mine were older then (11 mo and almost 1.5 yr old).


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

I chose Animal Care and Control because I read somewhere they are a kill shelter. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

I'm going There today or tomorrow to find out. Does anyone know the best litter to use inexpensive that clumps and covers up odor.

Also, does anyone know of a good litter box? I may need to use atleast 2 to 3 litter boxes to start. I wanna order everything this Friday or Saturday from Walmart.


I also have issues with wires. Can I just put tape around the wires for now until I learn the behavior of my cats? I mean the wires that aren't able to staple to my walls. I need something That's inexpensive for now and I don't want to invest all of this money in stuff and I don't know how the behavior of my future kittens yet. I just want to get the basics for now. Toys, litter, scooper, a litter box and food. 

Thanks


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're really smart to think of all these things before getting the kittens. I know in my case, I've had two cats and neither of them were the slightest bit interested in wires. Then again, they weren't kittens when I got them. 

When it comes to litterboxes, you're probably best off with larger ones with taller sides. I wouldn't give a second thought to any of the pricey, automatic ones. Just scoop twice a day and you're good. People have their own preferences on litter, but I'd just go with one that doesn't have that strong, perfumey smell. That would drive me nuts, not to mention the cats.

I'm happy for you! Do you have names picked out or are you going to wait and get to know them?


----------



## Peaksy21 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi MidnightSparkle, 

I think its great you are adopting from a shelter, I bet you're so excited! Also you seem to have things really well planned out. Definitely a good idea to put some masking tape over any loose wires - I know not all kittens/cats chew at them but I know my kitten did all the time, he was fascinated with wires and I was having heart attacks and practically switching the electric off at the mains at night and whilst at work! Thankfully he's grown out of this now. I'd also suggest maybe getting a scratching post as my (new!) settee took a bit of a beating. Anyways -good luck and all the best to you and your new family x


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been researching litter and litter boxes all day long and I cannot find one that no one complains a bout. There will always be a complaint no matter what. I will go with your suggestion October. I guess its going to be a case of trial and error.

Do they have ordorless litter that covers up the smell?

The names are Midnight and Sparkle. Im getting an all black kitten because I read that they are the least likely to be adopted and I think they are beautiful with the all black coating. I am getting a calico kitten because when I watched Cats 101, I saw a picture of a Calico cat and I fell in love with the coating. At first I wanted a Silver Tabby and a Calico or two silver tabbys, but now I want a calico and a black kitten. All of that bad luck stuff a bout black kittens IMO is just a bunch of nonsense. Midnight will be the male all black kitten and Sparkle is the female calico. Both will be spayed, neutered and vaccinated before going to their new home. 

I cannot stop talking a bout cats and kittens etc... I have never owned any pets such as these so this is a new experience. I decided on two for their sake when I am at work or if I am away for the night. I also did research and discovered that adopting two instead of one is always better. I found some little mice toys that they might like as well. 

Peasky21, How much would a post for scratching cost? I want to get a post for them. 

Will the kittens be able to get out of the litter boxes that are larger with taller sides?


----------



## Peaksy21 (Apr 11, 2012)

MidnightSparkle said:


> Peasky21, How much would a post for scratching cost? I want to get a post for them.


Mine only cost about £10 (sorry I dont know what this is in dollars $7 maybe?) But definitely kept my kitten from scratching the furniture. Also I found that his claws were very, very sharp - I have the scars to prove it! but I got him used to me touching his paws whilst he was young and now he doesn't mind when I clip his nails now and again. 

Midnight and Sparkle sound adorable. You're wise to get 2 cats together as yes they do keep each other company if they're indoor cats and also kittens are FULL to the brim of energy and play for almost 23 hours of the day - I know mine did, it was like having a new born baby sometimes, I had quite a few sleepless nights for the first couple of months but I think 2 kittens will wear each other out and maybe not come bothering you at night - too much lol!


----------



## Peaksy21 (Apr 11, 2012)

MidnightSparkle said:


> I found some little mice toys that they might like as well.QUOTE]
> 
> Also just to mention - I wouldn't bother spending too much on toys as for kittens EVERYTHING is a toy. Anything small, anything that moves, curtains and walls are great for climbing and then getting stuck at the top of, bath robe belts are good for chasing when you dont realise, hair is good for chewing, toes are good for biting, bins are good for jumping in........ the list is endless. You'll be busy, but you will have tons of fun together x


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

What kind of treats would be good for them?

Here is what I chose. Everything I chose is from Walmart, because its cost-effective and they ship very fast. 

30" Carpreted scratching post. I chose to get one for both kittens at the moment.
IRIS High-Sided litter box (2) 
Smarty Kat Litterloo Litter Box (1)
Arm & Hammer MultiCat Extra Strength Unscented Cat Litter 20lbs 
Scoop Away Multi Cat Scented Litter 25lbs Not sure if I should get the Arm and Hammer or the Scoop Away. If someone can guide me with that. 
I don't know a bout the food yet. 
I have to ask the shelter as far as the food is concerned because I have no idea if kittens are supposed to eat the same food as adult cats, and I am not sure what they are currently eating. I read on one of the brands, can't remember which ones. If they eat that particular food is has to be twice as much.

What does turn me off a bout Animal Care and Control is that they don't have a phone. I have to keep going there just for simple questions. Sigh...


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention they are indoor only.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

I just noticed that you asked about litter and ways to reduce odor. Whether you get clumping, non-clumping or so on, baking soda. You can dust a little at the bottom of the box after a full change and then mix a little in the litter itself. I like Arm and Hammer, and I can generally get enough to last about 2 months for about $1 (I'm sure it depends on what store you use, and state you live in, but pretty cheap.) Also, you can sprinkle it around on the floor near the litter box and vacuum it up, if it's carpet or rug. Finn gets a bit of litter on the carpet in his potty room, so I will sprinkle a little on the floor and vacuum and it gets the litter and freshens the room. Hope that helps with your litter questions.


----------

